# some pictures of me!



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

finally i have decided to post some pcitures of myself. i have been on the forum for a while and think it only fair that i give you lot something better than the underwear section of the kays catalogue to look at. i have been off cycle for two years now and in that time i have really tried to get my bodyfat down to a good level before starting my next cycle. my gear has just arrived so as of this week i will be on cycle. please go gentle with me please lads as i was only small when i started! (around ten stone). i have also posted a picture of my face (im the one on the right) just so you boys can pin in it to the inside of your lockers! the shot of my back is not a bicep pose by the way


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

GINGER-GOAT said:


> oh dear.


whats that meant to mean?


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

GINGER-GOAT said:


> ive got to be honest mate you asked for comments and im gonna tell the truth,sorry pal but you look like you have never touched a wheight.you talk the talk but you dont walk it sorry


ok thanks for your comments. although a bit unconstructive thanks for being honest


----------



## Toregar (Apr 5, 2006)

I know many BIG GUYS who don't know shi* about bodybuilding. They were blessed with god-given genetics, and merely throw weights around and get huge. I also know smaller guys with a WEALTH of knowledge, and don't necessarily look it. They were not blessed with great genetics, but are slowly making progress with what they have. MANY guys work out for quite some time without much progress, UNTIL they find that perfect routine for THEIR body ... Then they sky-rocket.

Your comment, Ginger goat, was honest; albeit quite harsh. You could have gone about it in a better way. I'll just make sure not to take too much stock in what you say in the future.

EDIT: Oh and props to you micky for posting up those pictures. I don't have the guts to, just yet. Waiting for summer  14 lbs = 1 stone, yes ? What's your height ?


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

do i look that bad then?


----------



## dirtride (Jan 19, 2005)

I give ya props too, just keep working hard and remember it all takes time


----------



## Toregar (Apr 5, 2006)

trickymicky69 said:


> do i look that bad then?


What's your height, Mickey ?


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

you're doing alright mate, back is coming on.. Use his comments as motivation to achieve more ! I wouldn't go as far as to say you look like you've never touched a weight before, that's just spiteful.


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

im 5'9 and i was ten stone before i started doing weights. my nutrition is good and my training is also good. i will admit i am never going to be an 18 stone monster. all the pics are taken in a relaxed state. i have gained a stone a year since i have started. i had a chest that went inwards before and my back was non-existent. i can also assure people that i have picked up a weight before


----------



## Toregar (Apr 5, 2006)

Aye, that's what I was after. at 5'9" and 10 stone you would have been really small. Judging from the pictures, you've made some great improvements mate. Lukey brings up a good point, use any outside negative influence to your advantage


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

You're a similar build to me. I was about 11.5 stone when I started training & at 6'2", I probably looked a lot smaller than you did at 10 stone. Now I'm just over 15 stone, but look about 12 & I still can't lift anything. Don't know where all the weights gone - bone density perhaps? Oh well, I'll have to try a bit harder & perhaps indulge in some of these magic pill things or something next year.

Don't worry too much about ginge, I think he just wants to get banned again. 

Either that or he's flirting with you - the word on the street is that these goats like it up 'em good & proper.


----------



## romeo69 (Sep 7, 2005)

Chest's got some shape coming on, ur backs looking gd too, keep it going mate and remember it all takes time and doesn't happen over nite.


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

my lifts arent too bad. i weigh 75kgs and have a 110kgs bench, a 200kgs deadlift and a 160squat. i also do dips with 20kgs on the belt


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

i dont mean to be nasty mate, but i find it hard to believe that at a good few stone heavier and bigger than you your lifts are all similar to or better than mine, i take it those are for reps???


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

my lifts for reps are as follows. bench 90kgs for ten, deadlift 150kgs for ten, squats 120kgs for eight and dips+20kgs for ten. sorry if the post was misleading


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

danimal said:


> i dont mean to be nasty mate, but i find it hard to believe that at a good few stone heavier and bigger than you your lifts are all similar to or better than mine, i take it those are for reps???


they were all pbs sorry mate


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Micky you dont look to bad at all mate and your lifts are good.

I realy think guys that if you are going to make negative remarks about someones physique it should at least be in a constructive way. Micky has had the balls to post his pics up which alot of people havent and remarks like "oh dear" are hardly constructive.

I would say Micky that you need more size overall but saying that you dont have a bad frame now mate just keep doing what you are doing and remember Rome wasnt built in a day.


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

robdog said:


> Micky you dont look to bad at all mate and your lifts are good.
> 
> I realy think guys that if you are going to make negative remarks about someones physique it should at least be in a constructive way. Micky has had the balls to post his pics up which alot of people havent and remarks like "oh dear" are hardly constructive.
> 
> I would say Micky that you need more size overall but saying that you dont have a bad frame now mate just keep doing what you are doing and remember Rome wasnt built in a day.


cheers robdog

i have been following your progress for a while now and i would be over the moon if i made gains like yours


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Props for the pics mate, you've got the shape comin on, one point though, you say your diet is clean and im not disputing that but I think you need to eat more cals and it will definetely pay off, what does your current diet look like. Also btw, they are some good lifts for your weight. Keep it up

:lift:


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

my diet is good but i will admit i really struggle to get the carbs in me. i have my protein (normally around 35 grams) 5 times a day plus one protein shake (normally pwo).

i find it difficult to eat carbs six times a day,

i have my oats in the morning, granary bread with my lunch and some rice with my tea. i have also been known to eat a kfc or an indian every now and then


----------



## GINGER-GOAT (Nov 6, 2006)

dont take it to hart tricky lad,you got to take the harsh words peeps say to make you better and bigger take my words and think off them while you train,if i was to say to you that you look good you wouldnt be so eager in the gym and youd take the back seat work off negative words and you will get there,sorry if i sounded harsh mate,i just dont beat about the bush its best to be honest with each other so that we can makes the best of training and know what we have to do.some people all they whant is for you to say to them wow you look great mate,why lie.


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

GINGER-GOAT said:


> dont take it to hart tricky lad,you got to take the harsh words peeps say to make you better and bigger take my words and think off them while you train,if i was to say to you that you look good you wouldnt be so eager in the gym and youd take the back seat work off negative words and you will get there,sorry if i sounded harsh mate,i just dont beat about the bush its best to be honest with each other so that we can makes the best of training and know what we have to do.some people all they whant is for you to say to them wow you look great mate,why lie.


i was looking for honesty and thats what i got so i cant complain. i should dig out a pic of what i used to look like (think mr muscle bathroom cleaner type bloke). i have never taken it easy in the gym and i train as hard as anyone i know. its just it takes bloody ages when ur genetics are wired up to be a small guy. im not complaining and by the end of my cycle i will be back bigger than ever


----------



## GINGER-GOAT (Nov 6, 2006)

trickymicky69 said:


> i was looking for honesty and thats what i got so i cant complain. i should dig out a pic of what i used to look like (think mr muscle bathroom cleaner type bloke). i have never taken it easy in the gym and i train as hard as anyone i know. its just it takes bloody ages when ur genetics are wired up to be a small guy. im not complaining and by the end of my cycle i will be back bigger than ever


ok mate thats good.i havent seen you befor them pics so im sure you have made progress,i also have **** genetics so for me the more i do the better i get i dont take no more than a week off a year,like i say on one of the threads i dont beleave in over training the more i do the more i gain i train as if i was in prison.for someone like you i would just eat plenty of protine and eat anything and everything for a good year to get the mass on dont worry to much about putting fat on when trying to gain size it happens to us all.good look


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Hello Mate

It dosnt matter what you look like now!

The thing you gotta relise is your trying to change that!

Jesus - When I first started mate, I was around 10 stone in weight and could bearly bench 20kg!

Ginger-Goats comments were not the greatest I agree, but you`ll get there mate.

This is what UK-Muscle is for - to help you along the way!

As long as you are trying and feeling good mate, that is all that matters.

Personally, I dont think you look bad - You have a great frame to build on!


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

Paul Govier said:


> Hello Mate
> 
> It dosnt matter what you look like now!
> 
> ...


cheers paul

i hope to get to 14stone in two years. so thats a stone a year. it may be possible, it may not. but im going to give it my best shot


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Paul got it spot on. Im fairly small but have made HUGE gains

since i first started out and most of it is thanks to reading on

here

And what ginger-goat said, its good that he is being honest

but instead of just being blunt and 'not beating around the

bush' he should of given you advice too not just 'oh dear'.

Keep training hard and eating well


----------



## GINGER-GOAT (Nov 6, 2006)

ah24 said:


> Paul got it spot on. Im fairly small but have made HUGE gains
> 
> since i first started out and most of it is thanks to reading on
> 
> ...


ive give the guy advice were sorted check around the threads.


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

trickymicky69 said:


> cheers paul
> 
> i hope to get to 14stone in two years. so thats a stone a year. it may be possible, it may not. but im going to give it my best shot


I started at 10 stone ish - 7 years ago.

7 Years later, im just touching 17 stone mate.

So yes - A stone a year is possible - Well - It was for me


----------



## GINGER-GOAT (Nov 6, 2006)

nice gains paul 17st is a nice wheight.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

I think you have a good base and your lifts are good actually.

Work on continuing to get them up and you will gain well. Make sure your diet and training are sorted. To be honest I would say that you can continue to gain well naturally if your diet and training are dialled in, before turning back to steroids, but I'm assuming you've made up your mind to do a cycle, so there's little point in trying to convince you otherwise 

And ignore any non-constructive criticism you are getting - unfortunately some people are all to eagre to criticise without offering any help whatsoever, and if they continue to do that they won't be welcome on the forum.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

^^^!!!

Those lifts are great for your size mate. Concentrate on form though mate.. Make sure your lifting a solid 10 reps. Keep the training up and diet well and you'll be laughing.


----------



## Andy1972 (Sep 24, 2006)

coming on fine mate


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

1. The lighting in the pics sucks

2. You're not pumped

3. It's a crap camera/taken in mirror?

4. You've not been bulking for 2 years?

I'd say the pics are good given all that mate. Seems you know what you're doing by getting rid of the fat before going back on gear. Take no notice of people who try to drag you down - you DO look like you weight train. I don't look like ive lifted a wieght in my life - until i flex or take off my top. Genetics i'm afriad - follow your own goals, pay fk all attention to anyone who tries to belittle your achievements, they are most likely overly insecure.


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

megatron said:


> 1. The lighting in the pics sucks
> 
> 2. You're not pumped
> 
> ...


cheers dude

when i take my shots next time i will make sure im pumped, flexing etc and i will get someone else to take the pics.

i havent been bulking all that time as i didnt want to be a fat fourteen stone i want to be a ripped fourteen stone which i know will take longer than just banging loads of gear to get the weight on. so hopefully i will put some weight on, cut up a little, put more weight on, cut up a little and so on.....

i have mates that just do loads of gear and never look anything other than big. its the only way i can describe it. i want to look like i exercise and be a vision of health rather than a human steam roller


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

You look good mate - Lifts are also good - infact very similar to my lifts (ill admit i dont look like i can bench 120kg, but i can so stfu :tongue10: lol)

Keep plugging away at it mate and stay consistent an dedicated

Nameless


----------



## WongFuHung (Jun 28, 2006)

You mentioned that you have been off cycle for two years. I thought steriods were only of use to people who were quite big already is that true?


----------



## WongFuHung (Jun 28, 2006)

120 kg squat blimy. I do a about 45kg for 4 sets of 10


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

WongFuHung said:


> You mentioned that you have been off cycle for two years. I thought steriods were only of use to people who were quite big already is that true?


i dont think size has anything to do with it. i think its more to do with how much people can grow with the genetics they have


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

WongFuHung said:


> 120 kg squat blimy. I do a about 45kg for 4 sets of 10


try the 5x5 routine it made my squat go through the roof. also keep your head up and your back as straight as you can so its mainly your legs and not your lower back doing the lifting


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

Hi Tricky,

You have got balls to post your pics up there and full credit to you. You want to progress and if that means putting yourself outside of the circle to be ridiculed by a few then so be it.

As you can see most of the comments on here have been positive. This is a good site with very honest and knowledgbale members. They will definately help you.

Like you, I opened up my account with some pics (one of them is there in the left, and got a bit of ridiculing I have yet to update them. I am 5'7" (or 8") and now 75kg. I am light and after giving serious consideration to the dark side (gear) I am still fighting the temptation.

Over the years my body weight has gone up together with some muscle gains but so did the fat/water. I was not happy about the fat as it just made me look like I had a gut. I was eating about 6 good meals a day making sure that I hit my quota of protein.

I consider myself reasonably knowledgeable and decided a few months ago to ask for some assistance from one of the personal trainers at my gym. It is a commercial gym but there is this big black guy who is old school and I prefer that way of training and thinking.

This guy first looked at my diet and accepted that for Jay cutler and the like this would be merely adequate but for me, it was far too much. My stomach was always bloated and therefore I was not digesting properly and would forever look like some fat bloke. I have almost haved my portions and ensure I dont dip beneath 30 or so grams of protein each meal. This has made a remarkable effect.

He has also got me doing a routine in which I am pre exhausting the muscles before finishing them off with a good compound excerise (except for legs).

My form was obviously poor as I have had to drop the weights a bit but something he instilled into me was that I am a bodybuilder and not a power lifter. In the past few weeks I have lost a lot of body fat/water and although people are noticing more muscle more I feel I have shrunk. I feel more defined and therefore I assume that the quality muscle underneath is starting to emerge. I am happy now and feel that I have a goal. I have no doubt that come the new year I will go back to my 5x5 routines to build up again but will use this sparingly.

Thing is mate, you have a good base (wow what a cliche) and a good body structure. With good training and diet you can continue to make good gains. Do you think it is a little early to go for the gear just yet? If you take the gear correctly you will make the gains but there is more to it than that. I trust you will want to hold onto the muscle and that you would not like your entire weight training life to revolve around gear or put your health at risk. I would suggest making the gear revolve around you.

Therefore, take it slowly, build up a better base and after a year, two years or whatever or when you feel you have hit a plateau then consider the gear. It is not the magic pill which everyone beleives it to be although with the prior hard work and detirmination you would then notice the benefits of it more.

Keep training and good luck.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

just keep doing what you're doing mate......with the sort of weight you're lifting, get some more carbs in you and you'll put good size on in a shorter time than you think........keep us updated dude....


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

leeston said:


> Hi Tricky,
> 
> Thing is mate, you have a good base (wow what a cliche) and a good body structure. With good training and diet you can continue to make good gains. Do you think it is a little early to go for the gear just yet? If you take the gear correctly you will make the gains but there is more to it than that. I trust you will want to hold onto the muscle and that you would not like your entire weight training life to revolve around gear or put your health at risk. I would suggest making the gear revolve around you.
> 
> ...


when i say i have been training two years, this was after a six month break. i was training for four years before that. so i reckon i have been training long enough now to consider the gear. i am not going to do any stupid cycles or stay on for a long time and i will make sure my diet is spot on. i know its not the 'magic pill' and nor would i expect it to be. i appreciate your comments though as they are constructive and i am not too stubborn to listen to good advice


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

trickymicky69 said:


> my diet is good but i will admit i really struggle to get the carbs in me. i have my protein (normally around 35 grams) 5 times a day plus one protein shake (normally pwo).
> 
> i find it difficult to eat carbs six times a day,
> 
> i have my oats in the morning, granary bread with my lunch and some rice with my tea. i have also been known to eat a kfc or an indian every now and then


I have the same prob mate, remedy; I bought some grounded oats from myprotein (bulkpowders do them aswell) and now I can get down nearly 120g of oats in my shakes no prob, they are filling but they work wonders when bulking up.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

trickymicky69 said:


> i dont think size has anything to do with it. i think its more to do with how much people can grow with the genetics they have


Lots of ppl go on about genetics but diet is such an important aspect, Id try upping your cals before goin down the AAS route but I sense you've already made your mind up, im not knocking ya, just my opinion mate, I started AAS before I had my diet in check AND before I was ready.

Good luck with what you end up running.


----------



## WongFuHung (Jun 28, 2006)

Micky can we see your diet?


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Five-O said:


> Lots of ppl go on about genetics but diet is such an important aspect.


Spoken like a true *MESOMORPH*


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

my diet is as follows

breakfast-whey protein shake with two poached eggs, two rashers of grilled bacon, bowl of ready brek

1030-four egg whites, one yolk, two slices granary no butter

1330-chicken salad tortilla wrap (made with one chicken breast, also contains pineapple) and a baked potato

1630-pint of milk, a banana, and four egg whites

1930-a curry with boiled rice and loads of chicken. curry contains tomatoes and other fresh veg

2230-normally some chicken or other meat

i take 2 fish oils capsules with every meal, alongside some nos twice a day(with meals) and some cnp pro creatine 2xper day 30mins before meals


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

trickymicky69 said:


> my diet is as follows
> 
> breakfast-whey protein shake with two poached eggs, two rashers of grilled bacon, bowl of ready brek i would change the ready brek for Oats
> 
> ...


Mickey let me first start by saying that you have the balls to put up your pics on a site as big as this one and i applaud you for that....

What is my opinion of your pics well for a natural guy i think they are ok mate you seem to be holding a little water and i would put your BF% at approx 15% but as for muscle i would say you have a good foundation for more mass, your lifts are impressive and if you make a few alterations to your diet (text in red) then i can see you progress further...


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Guts for posting pics.Take all advice BUT not too personal.If your making gains then your doing something right.Pscarb knows his stuff in regards to dieting.Set goals and aim to achieve thats all you can do.The fat golden man has spoken.Ps dont take critism too personal even THE BEST GET CRITISED constantly.:lift:


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

Pscarb said:


> if you make a few alterations to your diet (text in red) then i can see you progress further...


i like the idea of peanut butter before bed as i cant get enough of the stuff. i cant stand real butter or marg so could i use peanut butter on my toast in the morning?

i was thinking maybe i should swop the tortilla for sweet potato what do you reckon?

how many times per week should i be eating steak? currently i have it twice per week, is that too much?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you can have lean steak when you want because your diet is good and you are active there would be no problem eating steak...

Sweet Spud is a good replacement for tortilla....

The peanut butter i am talking about is mostly found in health food stores not in supermarkets the type you need is the one where in the ingrediants list it just says peanuts and nothing else...


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

Pscarb said:


> you can have lean steak when you want because your diet is good and you are active there would be no problem eating steak...
> 
> Sweet Spud is a good replacement for tortilla....
> 
> The peanut butter i am talking about is mostly found in health food stores not in supermarkets the type you need is the one where in the ingrediants list it just says peanuts and nothing else...


i need a decent whey which mixes well by hand because i use a whisk bcos i hate cleaning out a blender. can you recommend any?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

extreme protein is a blended whey product in my opinion this is much better than just standard whey it will mix in a hand shaker or with a whisk plus being a member of the board gives you a 25% discount on all extreme products...


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

TBH mate, I dont think you look bad at all and considering you had the balls to post the pics in the first place, fair do's to you!!!!


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

Pscarb said:


> extreme protein is a blended whey product in my opinion this is much better than just standard whey it will mix in a hand shaker or with a whisk plus being a member of the board gives you a 25% discount on all extreme products...


how do you go about getting the discount? i have been onto the extreme website but i cant find any details on how to go about ordering


----------



## Borris (Oct 8, 2006)

not to sure either, but i prosume there will be a box on the order screen that maybe you type in your uk-m username or something


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

trickymicky69 said:


> bcos i hate cleaning out a blender


Lazy Git!

I like Paul's suggestions for two reasons, 1) it fits in with what you are doing so its something you can do right away with out much effort, and 2) there is not too much bulky foods (that will bloat your belly) so you should be able to manage to fit them all in.

Good luck


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

i have been away from the board for a while (training hard, then a holiday to ibiza) hopefully you guys will see some improvement from the first pic. a lot of people i havent seen in a while tell me i am getting bigger. this is taken in a relaxed state


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

good improvements there micky....got some good shape, the tan helps too 

keep going mate!!


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

A definate improvement mate. Your back (from what I can see) has come along nicely too


----------



## Conrad1436114525 (Mar 3, 2007)

looking good mate...big increase in the lats and a nice reduction of bodyfat. Overal your looking good. Keep it up.


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

thats some nice comments there guys. i am struggling to build my chest at the same rate as my back

i am mixing my chest routine every three weeks between

incline dumbells

flat barbell

flat dumbells

incline barbell

flyes

weighted dips

i do about 12 working sets so normally three exercises


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

I think the 1st set of pics were deceiving, but you have made good progress. Amazing what a difference a tan makes! J/K 

Have you been changing your routine constantly every 3 weeks? Maybe try sticking to the same exercises a little longer, try different rep ranges etc...

Genetics play a big part, but if you stick to flat bench, incline and dips I can't see why your chest wouldn't grow.


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

You look like you've been working hard and have made really good progress! Keep it up mate


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

much better looks like your training has been consistent now, keep it up you can def see more muscle and less fat


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Keep up the good work mate!!!!


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

Good progress.

What are your lifts like now?


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Great work... you look like you have been lifting weights for sure  nice work.


----------

